# Weber connect yes or no?



## Motorboat40 (Aug 28, 2020)

Ok so i have and inkbird 4 probe that i love, but I have had 4 probes go bad on me and its only a little over a year old now. While I can keep buying new probes, if I buy 1 more I could have bought the whole unit again. I saw the weber connect in Lowes of 129.99 and I was like it looks cool but I don't need to spend that much on a thermometer when I still have my trusty old expert griller from walmart 2 years old now with zero issues its just very simple. I found the weber connect on ebay for 38 bucks so now I'm thinking I should pull the trigger on it, but I wanted to hear from you guys out there that have this thermometer before I do that.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 28, 2020)

Ok I see where you are coming from. My question is are you miss treating the probes if so any unit is not going to work for you. Just my $.02.

Warren


----------



## Motorboat40 (Aug 28, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ok I see where you are coming from. My question is are you miss treating the probes if so any unit is not going to work for you. Just my $.02.
> 
> Warren


Yeah after the 1st probe went bad I have been extra careful with them even stopped rinsing them in the sink i just clean them with a cloth so they don't get wet. I have a cheap expert griller only has 1 probe that i have had 2 years and used more than my ink bird. That same probe still working perfectly on the cheap one. And i have abused the cheap one got it wet and had to soak it in rice for a week to get it to work again.


----------



## Motorboat40 (Aug 28, 2020)

I've done the boiling water and the ice water test to check their accuracy when the probes went bad on me. Also noticed when cooking with them the temp would jump around. I'm mostly using them to monitor my pit temps for smoking so around 250deg or lower


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 28, 2020)

I have the 4 probe and as of yet had no problems.

Warren


----------



## Motorboat40 (Aug 28, 2020)

I wish i had the same experience ink was super helpful to me i reached out to them on this site and they sent me a probe to try when I had the 1st probe issue so I have mostly goodthings to say about them. I was more interested in people's experience with the weber connect cause at that pricebits 1/3 of what you pay retail


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2020)

This may be a dumb question, but are the batteries fully charged? I started getting inaccurate readings and noticed my battery wasn't charged up. I also have the 4 probe for about a year now, and it works fine. Granted I don't use it all to often. I rely on my insta-read for most cooks.

Chris


----------



## Motorboat40 (Aug 28, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but are the batteries fully charged? I started getting inaccurate readings and noticed my battery wasn't charged up. I also have the 4 probe for about a year now, and it works fine. Granted I don't use it all to often. I rely on my insta-read for most cooks.
> 
> Chris


Yes batteries fully charged have turn off and turned back on and unplugged and replaced in probes ran through all the trouble shooting


----------



## Motorboat40 (Aug 28, 2020)

maybe i have bad unit it happens even with good products sometimes there is a bad apple in the bunch


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2020)

Another thing I've noticed with the inkbird units. The probes really need to be pushed in. When I first started using mine I didn't realize the probes were fully pushed into the unit. This is most likely a non-issue with yours since you've used it before with success. Just tossing thoughts out there. Also have you PM'd inkbird? They're usually online in the early mornings. 

Chris


----------



## Motorboat40 (Aug 28, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Another thing I've noticed with the inkbird units. The probes really need to be pushed in. When I first started using mine I didn't realize the probes were fully pushed into the unit. This is most likely a non-issue with yours since you've used it before with success. Just tossing thoughts out there. Also have you PM'd inkbird? They're usually online in the early mornings.
> 
> Chris


I did when I 1ST had the issue they are super helpful


----------



## hawtsauc3 (Aug 28, 2020)

i too had probes go bad on my inkbird without mistreatment but I do love that thing anyway. however I think if i ended up like you with 4 bad probes then i'd be looking elsewhere as well. not sure i can recommend a weber connect though. my experience with weber tech has been high prices for the name low quality for the product.


----------



## dr k (Aug 29, 2020)

4 probes in a little over a year? What is the warranty and how many did they replace under it? Thermopro had lifetime probe warranty if purchased before 2017 then went to three years for the whole therm and probes. Most companies have at least a year on everything. The only Thermopro product I own is the TP-19 @ $20 a year ago which is the closest to Electronic Temperature Instruments, Ltd Thermapen Mk4 but with a 3 year warranty now $30. I think our sponsor Inkbird is extremely generous with the fantastic giveaways although if you don't review, then your disqualified from future giveaways which is fine, but you should have a year to get wise with the experience of the product let alone the warranty. I haven't been in but a few giveaway opportunities and have never won and have been reluctant to enter over the past several giveaway offers because I  don't want to be squeezed and didn't do it to others. I'll never review anything until given the time to make an honest review. Inkbird giveaways on FB smoker pages don't have disqualification ultimatums. I've bought the Inkbird Sous Vide, then three black Inkbird instant read therms to give away before the orange rechargeable came out for my own testing. Only one failed after a year and replaced at no charge through PM on SMF. That's what's great about buying from SMF sponsors. You can track them down here vs the snail trail path. Inkbird offered a free rechargeable one if I bought it online through paypal then I would be credited. Just send it no hoops to jump through. It's free. Too hokey. This scenario I'm responding to, if the thread starter won this here on SMF and gave a hasty generalization within  a month of receiving it and using it daily may have a, hindsight is 20/20 moment after 4 probes failed in just over one year. Just sayin. Don't bust a nut just because it's free and the sponsor is squeezing for a quick review. Give it time. Unless they allow you to change your review down the road, if possible.


----------

